

Ask YC: Best Developer Hang-outs Online - PStamatiou

Other than news.yc where do you spend your time when looking for development/hacker related news? This can include forums and news sites. I'm just trying to discover new places.<p>So far here's my list:<p>http://refactormycode.com - not very active but I enjoy looking at others' code from time to time<p>http://dzone.com<p>http://reddit.com/r/programming/<p>and for when I'm really bored
http://www.topix.com/tech/programming-languages
======
xirium
<http://www.thedailywtf.com/> is becoming an extensive archive of anti-
patterns. Updated Monday to Friday. Slightly biased towards Windows but when
we're talking about anti-patterns, that just adds to the fun. Some of the
database disasters are spectacular and you'll certainly learn what not to do
with a database.

